# New dog...few questions



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I am getting a new pure-bread golden retriever, male. It's 10 months old, has been well trained with the sit, stay, fetch, down, and heel commands. I know this because It's a freind of ours, who is getting divorced, and needs to get rid of her dogs.

I am very new to this, being only 17, and i really want to have this dog for atleast hopfully 10+ years. I've been around this dog for a while now, taking it out, just tossing a dummy/tennis ball around just letting it get to know me. The thing im worried about most is, keeping the dog from getting gunshy. I know it is not gunshy RIGHT NOW, because we have shot .22 at 50 yds, and my shotgun, with 8shot lead, at 100 yds. while tossing a dummy into the air, and shooting before the dummy hits the ground. The good thing was it didnt even flinch, or make any other sudden movement regarding the shot. But the real deal will be, when im in the field(by myself) with the dog blind right next to me. I guess im not really sure if this will hurt him for being so young, and that close to the gun shot.

So over this busy summer, I'd like your guys best advice on how to get him used to hearing the gun shot, only 2 feet away, and not being scared.

I have no idea on when to start moving in closer, with bigger shells, and to me, this is the biggest part of training the dogs...making sure they wont be gunshy.

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am no expert at training, but what we have always done to prepare a dog for guns is much like you have started to do. If YOU stay with your dog and have someone go out a ways and shoot you can feel, or see if your dog is scared. Have them move in more and more as you pet him/her keeping comments positive and keeping them excited. If they start to get scared stop. Leave it for a day and go back to it.

I would say you won't have problems unless something tramatic happens if so far it hasn't been scared of guns!

Good luck! I am sure you will have a great dog!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

There is a sticky in this forum that should be helpful. Read the one farther down that isn't directed as much at pointers.

Basically, anytime a gun is fired around the dog make sure to have a retrieve for the dog so the dog can put them together. Gunshot= retrieve. Start with the gun shot a long distance so it is for sure not going to spook the dog at first. Slowly move the gun closer to the dog for each retrieve, over multiple sessions. If the dog shows any nervousness forget the guns for a while and make sure to work on the excitement of the retrieve for a while before bringing the gun back.

This is one area I didn't look at much as I was ignorant when my dog was a pup and shot around it from the get go with no negative results luckily. I'm sure someone will give you better advice then I.

Shutt- Ill try not to give you any crap about picking up a swamp collie instead of a lab since you are helping this dog and its owner out :lol:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't put the cart before the horse. Before you start training, get a good book, learn the training program, and stick to it. Dog training is basically two things: Consistancy and patience.


----------

